# Problem mit Antec h2o 920 plus Corsair 600t Gehäuse



## Replikator84 (14. August 2012)

*Problem mit Antec h2o 920 plus Corsair 600t Gehäuse*

Hallo, ich habe zum ausprobieren eine CPu Wasserkühlung Antec h2o 920. 
Nun wollte ich diese in mein Corsair 600t Gehäuse bauen und hab  festgestellt dass die mitgelieferten schrauben zu kurz sind um den  kühler plus radiator hinten am gehäuse zu montieren.... was mach ich  nun? was für schrauben brauch ich da? es sind bestimmt keine "m"  schrauben... 

hat wer das gleiche problem schonmal gehabt? oder ein ähnliches? 

danke, grüsse,


----------



## Uter (14. August 2012)

*AW: Problem mit Antec h2o 920 plus Corsair 600t Gehäuse*

Es sind UNC-Gewinde.
Für alles weitere:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

